# More Channels like Junkie XL's?



## Vehrka (Jun 19, 2017)

I really love Junkie XL's Studio Time videos on his YouTube channel and I was wondering if there were any other film or tv or game composers doing anything like it, either on YT or some other platform. If any of you know of anything I'd love to check it out.

Thanks! :D


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 19, 2017)

Vehrka said:


> I really love Junkie XL's Studio Time videos on his YouTube channel and I was wondering if there were any other film or tv or game composers doing anything like it, either on YT or some other platform. If any of you know of anything I'd love to check it out.
> 
> Thanks! :D



https://www.youtube.com/user/dazexus

https://www.youtube.com/user/detunede

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9Z0p8W-IvB_2K_cAQdf7bg

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_CyR8Aqfl45kzFIDeMr-CQ


----------



## lucor (Jun 19, 2017)

Some of the top of my head:
Alex Moukala
Blakus
Christian Henson
Daniel James
Mike Patti
Thinkspace
Mike Verta


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for sharing @lucor. Didn't realize Christian Henson started his own channel : )


----------



## wbacer (Jun 19, 2017)

+1 for all of the above, also check out Rick Beato.
https://www.youtube.com/user/pegzch


----------

